# محلول تنظيف شاشات lcd



## electricman (15 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
أرجو من لديه معلومات عن كيفية تحضير سائل تنظيف شاشات الكمبيوتر وخاصة lcd أن يطل علينا بمعلوماته ، حيث قد تم عمل بحث ووجد أن من الخطأ استخدام المنظفاتالعادية للزجاج لوجود الأمونيا بها وهذا يتعارض مع مكونات الشاشة ، ويوجد بعض المنظفات الجاهزة التى تباع بالمحلات ولكن لا يوجد تركيبة لها .......وشكرا​


----------

